# It's Offical!



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

That's right......Obama just announced he's running for re-election.
They're saying it's going to take $1 billion to get him back in. 
So break out your check books and let's support our President, 4 MORE YEARS.....4 MORE YEARS!........


















*............NOT !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not! Is right I think it will be a cold day in hell if he gets re-elected. Not gonna happen!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

hp488 said:


> Not! Is right I think it will be a cold day in hell if he gets re-elected. Not gonna happen!!


The idiots that elected him the first time are still around. :crazy:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man please watch his @ss get reelected. Just because nobody will go and vote! Lets try and get everybody to go out and do what is right and vote for someone other than a chick and osoma


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> The idiots that elected him the first time are still around. :crazy:


 
:34::247111::banghead:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> The idiots that elected him the first time are still around. :crazy:


Yes they are, but his ratings are down. I think a lot of people are moving away from him.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I sure hope a lot of people are moving away from him. He didn't get my vote the first time, but still got in. He won't get it this time either.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

It seems so obvious that he shouldn't win...... so who would contribute to his re-election??
Does the expression "donating to a lost cause" mean anything?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

yes... but may i remind you all the illegals in which he gave citizenship to? yea... they will all vote for him


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Vote...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

duramaxlover said:


> yes... but may i remind you all the illegals in which he gave citizenship to? yea... they will all vote for him


heck they are citizens now so they dont need him anymore lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

byrd said:


> heck they are citizens now so they dont need him anymore lol


Yes, but all their mexicana siblings will want in...
 :sad2: :yuck:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

alot of the people that voted for him the first time got crapped on when he got elected ...he lied to them then and they r remembering that now ...hopefully ...hes a good talker not a good leader ......


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i don't like him and will not vote for him if it ment life or death for me


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

come election time, he will put on that charismatic smile and win the peoples hearts again... just hide and watch. makes me sick.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

TRUMP!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

hellz yea... thats a man that will turn the country around (but he has been bankrupt a couple of times in the past few years too...)

IBBruin for prez! lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> hellz yea... thats a man that will turn the country around (but he has been bankrupt a couple of times in the past few years too...)


He makes money Period! He filed bankruptcy as a strategy. ... if u was to file it would b because ur broke and can't live. He filed cause he saw a way out of a bad investment and still got to keep 7 billion in the bank. Can u say brilliant! Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Not to mention, there are different kinds of bankruptcy..... They dont all mean the same thing.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My past couldn't stand up to the intense scrutiny of a presidential candidate. I don't just have a skeleton in my closet, I have a friggen graveyard.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> My past couldn't stand up to the intense scrutiny of a presidential candidate. I don't just have a skeleton in my closet, I have a friggen graveyard.


lmao it cant b worse than trump:bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

we dont need a politican in office, we need a business man. America is one big business & it needs to be ran like one. IMO


----------

